# Canyon de Chelly, Arizona



## Mitica100 (Dec 27, 2005)

I suggested this before, I'll suggest it again. It's a surreal world, beautiful and amazing. Also it's pretty close to the Monument Valley. Google it...


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 27, 2005)

Ooooh - another place to add to my Arizona visit wish list.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 27, 2005)

I want to take another road trip thru that area someday. Valley of the Gods is also nice area it&#8217;s a little northeast of Monument Valley on BLM land, big landscape my kind of shots


----------

